# unique leucs!



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Every leuc is different so I was wondering how many have crazy unique designs on their frogs? Please post any pics that you think are extra special.  Here is my little guy, I have not seen any quite like it.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Neither me or Pumilo (My dad) have ever seen any luecs that look like that! Great looking frogs!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

shazzbott said:


> Every leuc is different so I was wondering how many have crazy unique designs on their frogs? Please post any pics that you think are extra special.  Here is my little guy, I have not seen any quite like it.


Its looking at you...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

looks like a clown!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

That is very interesting, any other shots of it?


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

A few more pics.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Dose anyone know if the pattern of the parent frog effects the offspring (are the patterns genetic) or is it all just random? I obviously hope that it dose. LOL


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That is a great looking frog.....


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a really cool looking individual!!!

Thanx for sharing!

Todd


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Very unique indeed! I love him!  
You should definatly breed him and see if he passes that on to his offspring!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Really cool! I have a couple with unusual patterns, but not that cool.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

That design is cool it looks like a snake on their back.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

WOAHHH... i wonder if that pattern is genetic at all cuz holy cow.... that leuc is off the hoooook lol


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You're right! I never even noticed that. 


shazzbott said:


> That design is cool it looks like a snake on their back.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is one that I raised. It has an unusual pattern, but the cool thing is that it is so symmetrical.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

They all leuc great. Haha.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Phender that leuc is sweet. I only have 2 leucs, but one of them has a wicked "triforce" on her head.

Not to be a stick in the mud, but you guys should add the unusual patterned frog pics to the "Leuc appreciation thread"...They would be good additions!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I usually prefer luecs that are asymetrical, but phenders luec is amazing!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Crazy cool leucs!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I still want your leuc, Zach.

Pattern should be passed on to at least some degree, but it's important to remember not to line breed. That being the case, your frog should probably be bred with my leuc that is highly spotted (but not microspot)


----------



## travisc (Mar 30, 2009)

phender said:


> Here is one that I raised. It has an unusual pattern, but the cool thing is that it is so symmetrical.


Whoa! Great pattern! The smiley-face phase! 

I'm sorry. My photo editor just happened to be open at the time.

EDIT: And to add, awesome Leucs! Especially that symmetrical one. It's got a lot of stuff going on there.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

those are some super cool patterns guys awesome!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe I saw a thread just for unusual leuc patterns a while ago... I'll try to dig it up.

EDIT: Can't find it... crap


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

That would be an awesome new line. Black back leuc. Put me down for a trio!!!


----------



## sstock (Mar 12, 2009)

Those are amazing. I wish my leucs would come out a little more often.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm looking for another unique Leuc to breed with my special one. let me know any offers. I want to create a line of crazy pattern Leucs. Also im willing to stud out my frog if that would work for people in Utah.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's one where the verdict is still out as to whether it's got some tinc. blood in it. I think it's pure, just a weirdo but the owner is even perplexed.









Here's a definite hybrid
Leu-zureus


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Those both look like hybrids. Where did you get them. Dun Dun Dun


----------



## Natures Gems (Apr 12, 2011)

very cool looking and unique.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh... those aren't mine. Though I'd love to have them in a display because they look cool as heck.


----------



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

omg thats awesome!! it looks like his eyes are lined in yellow thats cool


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Here are a few choc leucs and a few f2 bandeds


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Those bandeds look cool


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Here are some better pics of the coolest Leuc ever please let me know if you have ever seen any similar to it. thanks


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

shazzbott said:


> coolest Leuc ever


I have to agree, that pattern is awesome.


----------



## dewlou (Sep 2, 2007)

Great looking. He is really different.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

This is a leuc from Brian's (MELLOWROO421) frog room.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I also have a pair where in one the yellow bands are fused and one where the black bands are fused. Pretty cool!

Richard.



evolvstll said:


> Here are a few choc leucs and a few f2 bandeds


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

shazz that leuc is so cool. The pattern is so unique.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking for more cool Leucs please add some thanks.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

shazzbot, I saw some that looked almost identical to yours at LLL reptile in Oceanside last month. Awesome patterning


----------



## JMD (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, really cool. They really look like eye spots


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

No fair Zach!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

My friend just picked up 4 of the ones that look like they have eye spots at the orlando repticon show they were just too crazy to pass up they really do look like they are looking at you


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

baita83 said:


> My friend just picked up 4 of the ones that look like they have eye spots at the orlando repticon show they were just too crazy to pass up they really do look like they are looking at you


I looked at those for so long on Saturday, never thought I be tempted by a frog at a reptile show but those things were amazing, and the orange was so bright. Who picked them up? We definately need pics as those grow out to see how their pattern changes.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will post some pics for him later this week he is not a member of the board and last time I posted one of his frogs he was hounded at his business.So its not my place to give his identity lol. They were very cool if I would have had a tank set up I would have picked them up I will try to keep everyone informed as they grow

quick snap of 3 of the 4


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

also if anyone knows who I am talking about please do not contact him about his frogs. He doesn't mind me sharing photos but doesn't want to be directly contacted.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Those look really interesting - anyone have any idea who the seller was?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

ben siegel was the seller I don't know who the breeder was


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Breeder is a guy in the Pac NW who does not want to deal with the public so he wholesales almost all his frogs. Baita you missed the pic of the coolest one...with the circles on the butt.
I saw a group of about 50 this guy produced and fully about 25% looked like this.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> I saw a group of about 50 this guy produced and fully about 25% looked like this.


Thats cool I am glad that there will be a bunch of these out there they are very cool looking in person


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dude those are awesome!! Hopefully you have a pair. It would be awesome to keep breeding that cool pattern.


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

baita83 said:


> quick snap of 3 of the 4


Stunning little guys Baita! I won't who the owner is but if you don't mind let us know when/ if any offspring are ready to look for a good home!


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, and for further clarification by “us” I mean “me” first and foremost.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Tadbit those frogs are really cool, it is good to see other leucs with the cool eye patterns. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> shazzbot, I saw some that looked almost identical to yours at LLL reptile in Oceanside last month. Awesome patterning


I saw that LLL reptile had them at a show up here as well. Quite a few of them...

I'm a little worried these are gonna go the way of "chocolate" leucs and "small spot" azureus. Seriously we don't need any designer morphs people. Breed your oddballs with normies.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

does anyone have any of these for sale and what is the going price?
If someone had 50 for sale some people must have them


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

No one should fear morphs or even hybrids. No hobby escapes them. Instead, DOCUMENT DOCUMENT DOCUMENT and know who you can trust to tell the truth.

Actually, doing it in the open encourages truth. Accept the people doing it, they are more likely to not pass off hybrids as pure.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

BrianWI said:


> No one should fear morphs or even hybrids. No hobby escapes them. Instead, DOCUMENT DOCUMENT DOCUMENT and know who you can trust to tell the truth.
> 
> Actually, doing it in the open encourages truth. Accept the people doing it, they are more likely to not pass off hybrids as pure.


Document yes..................however,
That is not what this thread was started or is about. The hybrid debate has been beat to death. Start your own thread or add to the other 100 out here on DB.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The LLL in Oceanside still has 4 that look just like this. Im tempted


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

Just posted this on the bellies thread, but a repeat here seems appropriate. Not sure how unique this is, but it is nifty even if not all that uncommon.



DannyMeister said:


> A couple of my leucs have pretty standard patterns on their backs, but really fun circles on their bellies.  Unfortunately lighting was terrible, but I like it anyways.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Took me a bit to figure out what I was looking at, LOL.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I posted this on another leuc thread but im excited to show these guys off. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

has anyone breed Black Back leucs or what ever you call them
if yes did you breed them to normals or other Black back leucs
and what did you get all normals or a mix


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I've got 6 tads in cups and dad dropped one off in a brom. Here are the parents.


----------



## dgyoung (Jul 16, 2011)

here is a better pic of her!


----------

